# Live bait fishing!



## Fishingismylife (May 15, 2013)

Live bait fishing! I love it, but what about when you're not on a boat. And your fishing a pier, How in the world do I stop them from swimming straight back to me? I used to have it good and they would all Swim as far away from me on pier and boat but these last couple trips the Ly`s, pinfish, and other bait just want to be stubborn I've live lined them and slid an egg sinker to mine:thumbsup: main line but there still finding away . Any reccomendations? Thank you ! Tight lines


----------



## Westend (Jun 9, 2013)

Have you tried hooking the bait behind the dorsal/top fin? I don't pier fish but this will sometimes get the bait to swim differently than hooking it through the lips or nose. You can also hook behind the anal fin/bottom fin, that is supposed to get the bait to swim away and down.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it is frowned upon on the NW FL piers, but a float 3'-4' above the rear-hooked bait is a great tool in directing the bait away from the pier.


----------



## Fishingismylife (May 15, 2013)

Thanks both of you I will try both of your ideas next week.!


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

When I use ly's I will hook them straight thru the two small fins on the bottom of the fish, under the head. They will swim in a circle normally. Spanish will tear them up. Looks wonded. You have to stick them directly in the back of the fin almost through the fins on both sides. Sometime they die a lil faster but its very successful method. 
Pin fish I do as other are suggesting.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lighttackle2fun said:


> When I use ly's I will hook them straight thru the two small fins on the bottom of the fish, under the head. They will swim in a circle normally. Spanish will tear them up. Looks wonded. You have to stick them directly in the back of the fin almost through the fins on both sides. Sometime they die a lil faster but its very successful method.
> Pin fish I do as other are suggesting.



Win!!!


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Usually the pier I fish I have the benefit of either an incoming or outgoing tide. Sometimes if the current isn't too strong though they hang out right there. I'll use a float about 5ft back from the bait and the light surface current with the float helps guide the bait away.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Hook most baits in the topside tail area....keep tension on your line so the fish is always heading away from you......most fish can't swim backwards,lol....


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

do u guys use a weight when using live pinfish?


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

850lover said:


> do u guys use a weight when using live pinfish?


It depends on where and how I'm fishing. Sometimes I'll just free line it out and let it swim around but if I'm trying to keep it in a specific area I use a 3 way swivel. One part connects to your main line, one part with about 3 ft and a weight, and the part with the pinfish on it has about 5-6 ft of line


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Another way is to get a sliding weight ...thread the line through it then tie a 20" fluorocarbon leader with a circle hook or J hook....keep the line tight and he will stay close to the bottom.....let a little slack out and he can swim about .....this rig is a bull redfish catcher.....I also like this rig for flounder fishing as well......


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

fairpoint said:


> Another way is to get a sliding weight ...thread the line through it then tie a 20" fluorocarbon leader with a circle hook or J hook....keep the line tight and he will stay close to the bottom.....let a little slack out and he can swim about .....this rig is a bull redfish catcher.....I also like this rig for flounder fishing as well......


This is how I rig up for reds also. Only difference is I use a 36" steel leader. I hook my live bait just in front of the tail. I use the same rig for spanish except I attach a float about 4-5 feet above the weight. 

Frozen cigars also work well using this set up.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I am absolutely new to the piers and NW Florida. Do you catch your baitfish on sabiki rigs? I would be fishing at Okaloosa.

Also, I might try wading in the bay for trout or other fish in flats. Is there a way to determine which areas hold fish, when and what time (tides?)?


----------

